# Dovetail Jigs



## Wondai Woodie (Feb 17, 2014)

This is my first post so forgive me if I have put it in the wrong area. Just learning to make boxes and was wondering if people have a preferrence to which jig they use for dovetails. The teacher is using a Gifkins Jig and he swears its the best he has tried. Just after any comments on this subject please. Thanks :laugh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi June.

I also swear by the Gifkins jig.

Very easy to set up right out of the box and use.

I am also a fan of the Oak Park spacer fence, for box joints.

PS I moved this post to the correct section....


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Wondai Woodie said:


> This is my first post so forgive me if I have put it in the wrong area. Just learning to make boxes and was wondering if people have a preferrence to which jig they use for dovetails. The teacher is using a Gifkins Jig and he swears its the best he has tried. Just after any comments on this subject please. Thanks :laugh:


i have the gifkin's A10 for yrs now when Roger used to own the company, this jig is the best out their in my opion, just 2 set up's and you are done , perfect dovetales and pins every time, now messing around with the end's now right ect. cost more than most but the time you save is worth it my 2 cent's


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have sweared at my Porter Cable dovetail jig a few times!

It is having a hard time with my head!!! :-(


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Never heard of 'Gifkins'...do they have a distributor up here in Canada?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ouch!...not giving them away, South of 49
Amazon.com: Gifkins A10 Box Makers Dovetail Jig from Japan Woodworker: Home Improvement
No indication from Google of a Canadian dist.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Ouch!...not giving them away, South of 49
> Amazon.com: Gifkins A10 Box Makers Dovetail Jig from Japan Woodworker: Home Improvement
> No indication from Google of a Canadian dist.


What could make this worth $400...? I don't ask sarcastically... serious question...

Thanks


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nick; I was stopped short when I noticed the *13mm thickness limitation. *
That can't be right? 16mm = 5/8" and 19 mm = 3/4"


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Cost.....*



DaninVan said:


> Nick; I was stopped short when I noticed the *13mm thickness limitation. *
> That can't be right? 16mm = 5/8" and 19 mm = 3/4"


Hi Dan,

I believe there are different templates for thicker timber.


Re, the cost, agreed, but a Ferrari costs more than a VW Golf..........:lol:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ha!...and I'm guessing Ferraris don't do well on logging roads; same principle, sort of.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I noticed James comment about Oak Park's box joint jig...I have a new one in the box that I'd like to sell for $35.00 if anyone wants it. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I have never heard of this until you mentioned it - Thanks, however at 400$+ US I would hope that there is something illegal about it. I will have to find a instruction manual to see if I can make one in the metal shop.

Thanks for joining and the info - good luck Baker


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi June.
> 
> I also swear by the Gifkins jig.
> 
> ...


James...I went to Oak Park site just to see what the spacer fence is and lo and behold I got the "Sorry...no product..." message...

I also couldn't locate the box joint jig...

Might they be called something else...?

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

The Leigh dovetail jigs are very popular and highly regarded. One of the things to watch for in a jig is its limitations in spacing, thickness and/or type of dovetail (through or half-blind). The Leigh allows variable spacing, reasonable thickness and other options.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nickp said:


> James...I went to Oak Park site just to see what the spacer fence is and lo and behold I got the "Sorry...no product..." message...
> 
> I also couldn't locate the box joint jig...
> 
> ...


Sorry, Nick, but you are about 12 months too late.

Oak Park Enterprises, who used to sponsor this forum as well "The Router Workshop", have changed business direction and have cleared all old router related stock.

I understand some other manufacturers have copied the idea.

Rockler Router Table Box Joint Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

(not the only one)......


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Sorry, Nick, but you are about 12 months too late.
> 
> Oak Park Enterprises, who used to sponsor this forum as well "The Router Workshop", have changed business direction and have cleared all old router related stock.
> 
> ...


"I see"...said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw 

Thank you...


----------



## Wondai Woodie (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks for the response guys, will keep you posted of what I purchase and let you know,


----------

